# Say cheese!



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I think Cain hates me hahaha

View attachment 26106


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL!
That's funny as hell. I bet he's not thrilled about your hands in his mouth, but at lest you got a awicked funny pic out of it.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> LOL!
> That's funny as hell. I bet he's not thrilled about your hands in his mouth, but at lest you got a awicked funny pic out of it.


Lol yea immediately after I snapped the pic he jerked his head away and walked off. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahaha LOVE IT!


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thought it would give everyone a little smile today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Adorable picture, love it!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 26346


Omg I'm dying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

lol get him a hat


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg I wish I would have thought of that. I have an awesome one somewhere. When I find it ill take another picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha cute pics.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lmao!!! Great pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

heehee.



those pics do make ya smile.

Hugz to you Cain.

heehee.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Some flirt pole with Cain


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like he enjoys the flirt pole


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like he enjoys the flirt pole


He doesn't want to stop lol. When we put it up and come in he stand by the door where we keep it for 20 minutes lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's how Shadow is - as soon as he sees me with the flirt pole he sits at the door. He loves his!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

UHere's some updated pictures of the brat 

View attachment 28481

View attachment 28489

View attachment 28497

View attachment 28513


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes really cute. I myself am not a fan of brindle but his is very catching.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol his ears in that one pic!!!! LOVE!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you  he's a mess lol. His brindle has darkened a lot since I got him. It used to be very prominent and you could see it really well but now it's much darker half the time he just looks brown. Only in the bright sun can you really see it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute pup and love the pix! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The crinkle wrinkles that are right over his eyes. LOL!
So dang cute!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you  I think he's pretty dang cute  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Every morning. 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Please excuse his cross eyed-ness. He can't help it ha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

This is the one person Cain would ditch me for without a second thought haha. He loves our friend. Last night he kept saying "come on Cain you ready to go home?" I swear one day ill wake up with no dog.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Big chocolate boy  the sun brings out his colors well


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Big chocolate boy  the sun brings out his colors well


I love his color. So unique-at least to me lol. I had never seen it until him. Thanks you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is so adorable!

And very photogenic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Katey said:


> He is so adorable!
> 
> And very photogenic.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks katey 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Such a handsome boy!!

Looks like he's quite used to the paparazzi tailing him!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is like a cuddly bear..so cute.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks he's a goof. He's lazy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Such a handsome boy!!
> 
> Looks like he's quite used to the paparazzi tailing him!


Lol he's very difficult to get a still picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully is lazy too but has extreme crazy spurts..lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> Sully is lazy too but has extreme crazy spurts..lol


Yea so does Cain lol. Mainly right after he pops lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dawwww! He is like "mom when is dinner?"


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! That face! How could you ever get mad at that?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Dawwww! He is like "mom when is dinner?"


Lord everyone knows when it's dinner time. Sheba starts whining and barking at me about 15 minutes before dinner time. And then Cain starts "telling" me he's hungry. He whines LOUDLY at me lol. They're demanding.



DieselsMommie said:


> Lol! That face! How could you ever get mad at that?!
> It's very hard. He always acts like he's in trouble especially when I'm getting onto someone else. He's pathetic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Brotherly love or more like a battle for my lap. But they secretly love each other.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My handsome man 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww Cain... so cute.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww Mommy's fav 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

